# Bank Statement



## colrose777 (May 6, 2013)

Have found a deduction on my bank statement which says, commissions DGP-P-000000 then ten more numbers - then eight more. It is only just over 30 euros but does not seem to tally with anything else I have ever paid. As I am in the UK for another couple of months I can not go in and ask, and the website (Cajamurcia) is no help, so possibly someone here knows.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

colrose777 said:


> Have found a deduction on my bank statement which says, commissions DGP-P-000000 then ten more numbers - then eight more. It is only just over 30 euros but does not seem to tally with anything else I have ever paid. As I am in the UK for another couple of months I can not go in and ask, and the website (Cajamurcia) is no help, so possibly someone here knows.



Do you have a non-resident account. That is, are you resident in Uk or in Spain?

If you are non-resident in Spain then this could be a charge to manage your account or it could be a charge for a non-resident certificate.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

colrose777 said:


> Have found a deduction on my bank statement which says, commissions DGP-P-000000 then ten more numbers - then eight more. It is only just over 30 euros but does not seem to tally with anything else I have ever paid. As I am in the UK for another couple of months I can not go in and ask, and the website (Cajamurcia) is no help, so possibly someone here knows.


Go to your bank and ask, or email them if you have Internet banking.


----------



## colrose777 (May 6, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Do you have a non-resident account. That is, are you resident in Uk or in Spain?
> 
> If you are non-resident in Spain then this could be a charge to manage your account or it could be a charge for a non-resident certificate.


It is a non-resident account, and has various charges applied to it, but in nearly six years this is the first time I have seen this one. I guess that if nobody else has come across it I will just wait until I am back in Spain in March. 

My Spanish is improving but is not good enough to start an email discussion with the bank (yet !).


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

colrose777 said:


> It is a non-resident account, and has various charges applied to it, but in nearly six years this is the first time I have seen this one. I guess that if nobody else has come across it I will just wait until I am back in Spain in March.
> 
> My Spanish is improving but is not good enough to start an email discussion with the bank (yet !).


My bank, you can email in English. There is a facility to do that.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Google Translate is normally good enough for contacts of this nature. Keep sentences short and to the point. Don't ramble on about anything not relevant.
Simply quote your bank account number, the date that the transaction occurred, the alfanumeric details as they appear and the amount involved and ask the question "¿Que es este?" The Spanish as you have probably found prefer a direct question to one that is included somewhere in the midst of waffle...


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

colrose777 said:


> Have found a deduction on my bank statement which says, commissions DGP-P-000000 then ten more numbers - then eight more.


It's a bank charge of some form, which you probably already know!

Has your account been overdrawn at all recently? Had any direct debits rejected? It doesn't have to be overdrawn for long for them to slap a charge on the account. Any other things happened that might prompt the bank to charge you? Asked for any services? New card?

Spanish banks don't work like English ones where we enjoy mostly free-banking. The Spanish will charge you for all sorts.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Good thinking - 30 euros is what they charge for a debit/credit card. Some banks charge this for a 'hole-in-the-wall' cash card as well!


----------



## colrose777 (May 6, 2013)

zenkarma said:


> It's a bank charge of some form, which you probably already know!
> 
> Has your account been overdrawn at all recently? Had any direct debits rejected? It doesn't have to be overdrawn for long for them to slap a charge on the account. Any other things happened that might prompt the bank to charge you? Asked for any services? New card?
> 
> Spanish banks don't work like English ones where we enjoy mostly free-banking. The Spanish will charge you for all sorts.


No, not overdrawn, in fact well in credit and mostly only used for direct debits for water and electricity and IBI. They do charge 40 euros per year for the card that has rarely been used, and 10.50 per quarter maintenance charge for the account, but this charge is additional to these costs and I was wondering if perhaps it had been generated by an outside agency, e.g. a traffic fine or similar as it appeared in the account about a month after a two week visit we made there.


----------



## gtmaclean (Feb 26, 2014)

*Commissions DGP-P Charge*

My wife and I received the charges (one for each of us) against our joined bank account. The amount was for 30.25 euros each, and has description COMMISSIONS DGP-P- etc. just like yours. The local bank branch people told us it was not a bank charge, but some kind of government fee that they cannot control -either prevent or remove. I have called the bank help number for a better explanation - they say they will find out and call back, but never do. We opened the bank with just passport numbers, but than changed to our Permiso de Residencia numbers about a month later. The charge may have came because it was a passport account. It is a little scary to think the government can apparently tap into our accounts without the knowledge or approval of the bank or us.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

This sounds like the aegon amount santander decided to take from my account.
Did a bit of research when Santanders head office rang and asked me if i was happy with the product i bought.
Er what product?
I only opened a bank account lol.

Turned out the person got me to sign a form for home insurance.

Kicked up a right fuss.

And no i dont speak a word of SPanish.

He was obviously on commision.


----------



## colrose777 (May 6, 2013)

gtmaclean said:


> My wife and I received the charges (one for each of us) against our joined bank account. The amount was for 30.25 euros each, and has description COMMISSIONS DGP-P- etc. just like yours. The local bank branch people told us it was not a bank charge, but some kind of government fee that they cannot control -either prevent or remove. I have called the bank help number for a better explanation - they say they will find out and call back, but never do. We opened the bank with just passport numbers, but than changed to our Permiso de Residencia numbers about a month later. The charge may have came because it was a passport account. It is a little scary to think the government can apparently tap into our accounts without the knowledge or approval of the bank or us.



Yes, mine was 30.25, have not got to the bottom of it yet, will be in Spain in two weeks time so will try to get an explanation from my bank.
I know it is not to do with insurance as another poster suggested, but if it is a government fee it is a little worrying that it can be taken without any notification or warning.


----------



## colrose777 (May 6, 2013)

Got to the bottom of this one now, the bank tell me that it is a non-resident charge, as Snikpoh suggested earlier, and that it will be applied every two years. 
They could not tell me if it was a bank or government derived charge, but as the 30.25 seems to be a very specific sum I suspect that it is a government one.


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

We are going to change banks next time we are in Spain.

Currently with Lloyds/sabadel.

We are going to switch to Caja Rural Central, their charges for the non residents account are €4.50 a quarter , €15 per debit card and €17 for the Non residents certificate every 2 years.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

*Teadrinker*... Just watch out that those charges arent per person on the account... That is certainly the case with similar La Caixa accounts...


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

whitenoiz said:


> *Teadrinker*... Just watch out that those charges arent per person on the account... That is certainly the case with similar La Caixa accounts...


Many thanks for the warning

The €4.50 a quarter fee, we assume is per account, will report back when confirmed,
€15 per debit card, so as a couple you can have 1 or 2 at €15 each card per year.
€17 for the Non residents certificate every 2 years is per person.


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

colrose777 said:


> Got to the bottom of this one now, the bank tell me that it is a non-resident charge, as Snikpoh suggested earlier, and that it will be applied every two years.
> They could not tell me if it was a bank or government derived charge, but as the 30.25 seems to be a very specific sum I suspect that it is a government one.


I had the same charge (30.25) and it is the cost of the bank providing a certificate of non-residence to Hacienda.

I have had my bank account 10 years and I was first charged for this 2 years ago. 

I didn't realise it was every 2 years, but that makes sense as I have just been charged it again 2 years later.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

With reference to the comment re Government access to bank accounts, a colleague of mine had an unpaid speeding fine (out with his knowledge) and that was duly removed from his account.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Teadrinker said:


> Many thanks for the warning
> 
> The €4.50 a quarter fee, we assume is per account, will report back when confirmed,
> €15 per debit card, so as a couple you can have 1 or 2 at €15 each card per year.
> €17 for the Non residents certificate every 2 years is per person.


This is Spain we are talking about- 'assume' nothing!


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

JaneyO said:


> This is Spain we are talking about- 'assume' nothing!


How very true!!


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

whitenoiz said:


> *Teadrinker*... Just watch out that those charges arent per person on the account... That is certainly the case with similar La Caixa accounts...


Some friends have just had their first quarterly charge deducted from their Caja Rural Central Joint Non residents account, €4.50 for the account.


----------

